# Resigning from Indeterminato Contract



## szo (Jan 7, 2020)

Hello,

I am currently holding an indeterminato contract and want to resign after 2 years. my livello is 5th and according to my contract, I have 2 months of notice.

Is there anyone who can support me on what to do step by step for resignition? I have read couple of artciles about however it seems a bit complicated. I would appreciate if someone could help me.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

szo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am currently holding an indeterminato contract and want to resign after 2 years. my livello is 5th and according to my contract, I have 2 months of notice.
> 
> ...


Tried to send you a PM but I guess you're too new. So ...

Liked your post although I didn't understand a word of it. Would you mind enlightening me or pointing me in the right direction? What is a _indeterminato _contract? Livello means level but what does it mean in this context; what does it mean that your "_livello_ is 5th"? Thanks for the help.

Paul
:flypig:


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

His contract doesn't have an end date. There are people on what are really temp contracts tempo determinato . These people companies can let go by not renewing the contract. Then there are people with a contract like the OPs that remain on the job unless fired.

To the OP are you a member of a union? The other thing do you know where your local patronato is?

I doubt many of us have any real experience


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

*Blinded*



NickZ said:


> His contract doesn't have an end date. There are people on what are really temp contracts tempo determinato . These people companies can let go by not renewing the contract. Then there are people with a contract like the OPs that remain on the job unless fired.
> 
> To the OP are you a member of a union? The other thing do you know where your local patronato is?
> 
> I doubt many of us have any real experience


Wow! Talk about tunnel vision. As I'm obsessed with housing I just read this as a rental contract not an employment contract. Sorry(ish) for the distraction. Still don't know what a _livello _ is, not to mention _patronato_.

Good luck to Szo.

:flypig:


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

PauloPievese said:


> not to mention _patronato_.
> 
> Good luck to Szo.
> 
> :flypig:


https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patronato_(istituto)

I don't think there really is a North American equiva)lent. There are Italian patronato in areas of North America with Italian populations but they deal with Italian issues. 

They can help with various kinds of paperwork.

No idea why the link isn't working.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

NickZ said:


> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patronato_(istituto)
> 
> I don't think there really is a North American equiva)lent. There are Italian patronato in areas of North America with Italian populations but they deal with Italian issues.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Somehow you left off the closing parenthesis in the link.
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patronato_(istituto)

:flypig:


----------

